# Looking for Galveston fishing crew



## Todd Sisung

Hello,

Looking for some anglers to make few trips out of the Galveston bay area... someone whom has fished the inlands and the offshore are would be great, but other are also welcome.

I have a 37 Bridge Sea Ray very comfortable fishing vessel ready to make some trips asap.

Tight lines... ton80toddataoldotcom


----------



## photofishin

I'm always game for a trip. Experienced and have a lot of my own tackle depending on what we target.


----------



## ccm131313

I am interested in any trip you put together. I have fished out of Sabine and Galveston my whole life, also done a lot of fishing out of Venice LA... I have all of my own tackle Inshore and Offshore.. I have owned several offshore boats and can get several guys most weekends to fill a trip. I know what it consists of cost wise to put together a trip.. Just let me know if your interested!!


----------



## Todd Sisung

*Fishing trip*

Im finishing up on a 7-10's night shift next week... would like to make plans soon...

thanks,
Todd
832-914-0095


----------



## [email protected]

pm sent


----------



## bigd_lvn99

*Ready to go*

Experienced in both inshore and offshore. I also have plenty of tackle for both. Very flexible schedule. Always up for a trip. Pitching in for expenses, cleaning fish/boat, ect..... No problem!!


----------



## bingorocks

*Glad to join offshore*

Todd,

I am usually available. You can send me a text or give me a shout at 361-331-2091. I'm only interested in offshore. I have most the equipment for serious fishing. When you are ready to get into tuna, swordfish, and other deep water pelagics, I'll be glad to go with you and share a good time. I understand the split and responsibilities. Only really interested in overnight trips and getting into the good spots. If you feel like it, give me a call. We mostly fish 90+miles out. Not for the faint of heart. -John Wood


----------



## hp2163

Hey Todd. We moved to Houston about 2 years ago from Austin. I do most of my offshore fishing out of Port A because we have a condo there, and most of my buddies are from Austin. I would like to meet some guys from here to go with. I have a small 21' center console here and I am always down to go. I have my own gear and I am more than happy to split expenses and help wash the boat. I'm 38 and have a bunch of free time. I recently brought a business partner on, and semi retired. Shoot me a text and I'll send you some fish pictures. 512-771-0828 Thanks


----------



## Tino_e

I'm free for the next two weeks give me a call are Text 281 768 0494 I got my own gear and I'm ready to split expenses and help out any way I can


----------

